# fish for university



## Bas (Jun 16, 2005)

hey everyone

going away to university next year, i just sold my 75 gallon tank, used to have piranhas, wolffish, african cichlids, guapotes, etc...so i kno what im doing. just wanted to know of any cool suggestions u guys have for a fish i cna have in my dorm room. the tank will be 10-20 gallons i believe, depending on how big my room is.

i was thinking, either:

1. gold spilo
2. exodons
3. red wolffish?

not sure what else i could do with that, id like something interesting, preferably predatory, and the tank will be fairly basic, gravel, driftwood, mayB a few rocks.

thanks

Bas


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Do dwarf cichlids. They're awesome and can do fine in something as small as a 10 gallon. Fantastic.

You could either do Apistos, which are South American. Or if you're willing to do a sand substrate you could look into the shell dwelling african dwarves (of which I know little to nothing about).


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Gold spilo is too big for that size. Mabye you should go with dp's or a Congo puffer.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

oojit said:


> Gold spilo is too big for that size. Mabye you should go with dp's or a Congo puffer.
> [snapback]1071933[/snapback]​










puffers are a great suggestion. although, the larger ones like congo's,arrows, and dragons(i think thats what they call em) which are all 6-8" tend to be fairly inactive. try a tank with S/A puffers and DP's, or some Exos in a planted tank with some other dithers, i would suggest sumfin but im drawing a blank on that right now


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

If it is a 20 do some exodons, that'd be a nuts tank. Or get like a 2" rhom and put him in there, o or 2" spilo, sorrY!


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

lol, i dunno if i'd put a red wolf in a 10. maybe a 29...maybe. lol


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I wouldn't go for the spilo or the wolf. Your tank is just too small for those fish imo. Exo's will get pretty big for a 10-20 gallon also and besides that they are pretty active fish that likes to have a little swimming space.

My bet would be some smaller kind of puffer, like dwarf puffers.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If you are in a state where they are legal, I'd go with Belonesox. Dwarf puffers are good choices too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my DPs kick ass. 1 male died off. but i got my bigger male that only eats convict fry. wont touch bloodworms, i think he might be starting to get interested in krill. which he showed no interest in previously. but they're so active, always checkign what im up to. greeting me. they're cool


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I would do dwarf puffers or shell dwelling cichlids. Shell dwellers are great, they're every bit as interesting as their larger cousins but only grow to about 2 inches max. Pretty territorial too, a buddy of mine keeps n. brevis and they beat his peacock senseless anytime it wanders into their territory despite it being much much larger.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

what are some breeds of shell dwellers?? im interested in getting into some sometime, they seem interesting.


----------



## Bas (Jun 16, 2005)

hmmm....i think ill prob end up getting a 20 gallon, i looked at my 10....too small....lol.....and i think im gonna get exodons....6-8 sound ok?

i think i wanna overstock a bit, and take a few deaths


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Puff said:


> what are some breeds of shell dwellers?? im interested in getting into some sometime, they seem interesting.
> [snapback]1073461[/snapback]​


neolamprologuos brevis
n. ocellaris
n. multifasciatus (sp)

are the ones I know of. A buddy of mine used to have ocellaris and switched them for brevis and he enjoys them much more.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

I'v been reading alot about dwarf puffers and they seem like really cool fish, I'm considering changing my 20 gal from a Con breeding facility to a DP tank.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Bas said:


> hmmm....i think ill prob end up getting a 20 gallon, i looked at my 10....too small....lol.....and i think im gonna get exodons....6-8 sound ok?
> 
> i think i wanna overstock a bit, and take a few deaths
> [snapback]1073561[/snapback]​


6-8 will be ok, but i suggest more like around 10-12. if a 20H 6-8 will be bout it, but if a 20L 14 could even work. and if ur gunna get a 20L, just get a 29, just 7 bux more at petsmart. then 14 would def. work and u could have other fish.

ALTHOUGH, exo's are tetras, meaning that they will basically be just like a big neon, cool and pretty, no personality, and from what ive heard that DP's can and will have tons of personality


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love dwarf puffers and push them on everyone I know, whether I'm at work or not. They're great fish over all. I love my 29 gallon dwarf puffer tank. Not only is it my nicest tank, being planted with ornaments, black gravel and a dark background, but the puffers themselves are fantastic. They literally greet me when I come into the room and beg for food. They're super inquisitve and love to explore. I also have noticed some courting going on between two of them, which is also interesting to watch... Just never ends. I think this is one type of fish I will ALWAYS have around. Namely because you can keep them in a variety of tank sizes.


----------

